#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [討論] → 夢想旅遊 ← 大家一起來發揮想像力吧

## 那岐

喜歡什麼樣子的活動呢？

記得顧慮到不要花太多的荷包原則

夏日海灘？吃冰看正妹？
跟大家一起渡假好幾天？
還是說只要見到大家就可以了呢？

大家來分享一下，順便給想主辦的獸友參考這些行程看看喔。


參考格式

活動地區：台北市
目的地：白沙彎
季節：暑假最讚
幻想中的行程：跟獸有一起在那邊搭帳篷玩海水還可以打沙灘排球，然後一起在沙灘上漫步燦奔，最後一起看夕陽，好浪漫啊
大約玩多久呢：一整天就可以了
可能要注意的：大概要帶防曬？


也歡迎大家引用別的獸友的點子，加以改變
讓一個旅程可以更美好

更歡迎願意出面主辦的獸友多多參考喔！

----------


## 戌天沃牙

活動地區：苗栗縣大湖鄉
目的地：大湖酒莊
季節：冬天是採草莓的好時機0W0!
幻想中的行程:這個行程主要是逛逛大湖酒莊和採草莓~裡面有很多有關草莓的介紹 歷史以及產品(阿沃已經草苺中毒了.....)~如果月份剛好對可以也能帶獸友到我的學校看一下櫻花(雖然很少(炸))@@"
大約玩多久呢：大概半天~要住宿的話也有很多名宿~XD
可能要注意的：搭公車時要帶零錢XD(迷:廢話嗎= =")
-------------------------------我是很短的分隔線---------------------------------
這個行程主要是.......
騙觀光客的錢...喔!說錯!是要和各位介紹大湖之美XD(炸)
要把草苺推廣出去阿!!!0口0"(眾人打)
可以和阿沃一對一去喔!(非常誤!)

----------


## 弒夜。宇

非常贊同沃大的意見~((因為我就在隔壁鄉  -w-+
要去酒莊啊~
那都是跟草苺有關的東西~
真的什麼都有~((草莓香腸吃起來........
季節的話~酒莊好像都一直都有營業吧.......
如果慢慢玩一定回玩過半天的~
至於住的........(很久沒去了不知那有沒有變動= ="

----------


## 那岐

> 活動地區：苗栗縣大湖鄉
> 目的地：大湖酒莊
> 季節：冬天是採草莓的好時機0W0!
> 幻想中的行程:這個行程主要是逛逛大湖酒莊和採草莓~裡面有很多有關草莓的介紹 歷史以及產品(阿沃已經草苺中毒了.....)~如果月份剛好對可以也能帶獸友到我的學校看一下櫻花(雖然很少(炸))@@"
> 大約玩多久呢：大概半天~要住宿的話也有很多名宿~XD
> 可能要注意的：搭公車時要帶零錢XD(迷:廢話嗎= =")
> -------------------------------我是很短的分隔線---------------------------------
> 這個行程主要是.......
> 騙觀光客的錢...喔!說錯!是要和各位介紹大湖之美XD(炸)
> ...


不錯啊！不知道大約需要多少價格呢？

我覺得夏天可以去玩得地方太多了
冬天去踩（錯字）草莓也不錯～

ｐｓ
大湖酒莊？跟大湖國家公園有關係嗎

----------


## 弒夜。宇

那岐大說:大湖酒莊？跟大湖國家公園有關係嗎

那岐大說的應該是雪霸國家公園吧!!0.0
我是知道那有一個類似公園的綠地
聽家人說那是雪霸管理處~
那有蠻大的空間讓遊客遊玩
有一大片草地和池塘
還有設一間介紹雪霸國家公園的場所
裡面有賣東西  不過貴死了= =
離酒莊有段距離..........((太久沒去不知怎麼介紹了= ="  
還是讓比較知道的大大來發表吧.........^ ^"

----------


## 戌天沃牙

抱歉有錯字@@"
價格的話車費是到苗栗火車站後再搭公車到大湖
公車費大概是65$ 火車費就看在哪裡嚕@@"
話說...草莓香腸1隻30$....有吃過的都不敢領教了...(炸)
雪霸國家公園那阿~離酒莊還滿遠的說XD
我沒去過不知道好不好玩XD(被打)

----------


## 那岐

喔喔！原來不是我說得大湖阿  :Surprised:  

大湖國家公園跟雪爸差很很很遠的....

不過這個行程聽起來是很有意思。

----------


## 幻ｏ煌

同意小沃說的~~

我也要去大湖吃草莓X　）~

順便去種草莓0W0!!!!((遭拖殺

苗栗好久沒去了~  順便去懷舊一下QAQ......((遭巴

苗栗大好押XＰ  順便去大湖九莊喝酒~~((遭眾巴

可是既然是酒莊因該可以喝酒吧.......QAQ.....((再被巴

不過好像會花很多錢!!!!   要仔細考慮考慮......((遭拖

----------


## 洛思緹

活動地區：宜蘭縣  外澳鄉  烏石港 
目的地：衝浪玩海水玩沙(注意!，海水特鹹!)
季節：暑假最讚 
幻想中的行程：一起玩海水玩沙或者衝浪以及集體燦奔最後再來幾張大合照？
大約玩多久呢：下午2點到3點左右到外澳火車站再向南走約一公里即可到達。 
可能要注意的：要帶防曬及換洗衣物及多一點的錢（如果你想玩衝浪）

PS:衝浪板小的200 大的300，真的是在A錢.....

大家不用怕越往前走會越深，只有一段是深的（不會滅頂）

----------

